
My father had a lifelong ticket to fly anywhere. Then they took it away - chris_overseas
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/sep/19/american-airlines-aairpass-golden-ticket
======
nashashmi
This guy abused the company's benefits to benefit strangers and people he
never met by offering them an empty seat next to them. No doubt he was a nice
guy but he was only nice in one direction.

Well meaning people like this need to be informed better. I can't blame AA for
not informing him and stealthily taking his pass away. Too many people of far
more sinister personalities matched his travel patterns and they treated all
of them the same way.

------
Phillipharryt
Posted here less than 2 months ago, nearly 200 comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20510933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20510933)

